# Home delivery???



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hi all

does anyone know if there are any supermarkets that do home delivery?
its becoming more and more of a pain carting the shopping up to my apartment.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

All of the markets (that I know of) in International City do, but I don't know how far they will schlep your goods.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

i mean supermarkets, for food etc


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

where do you live...? In Choithram in the Greens there always some nice Indian guys willing to schlep your stuff home....would suspect that it is also the case in other shops....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

None of the main supermarkets do a home delivery service. Your local shop may deliver and there is a company called Brown Bag that you can google, but they have a limited range.

-


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks everyone.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

What about restaurants? I read somewhere that pretty much every restaurant in town delivers food to wherever you live. Is that true?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Al Maya in JBR delivers your shopping but I think they only do deliveries after 4pm. I'm not sure how much shopping they would be willing to deliver - I suspect a bag or two is fine but any more than that, I'm thinking that they will probably say no!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> What about restaurants? I read somewhere that pretty much every restaurant in town delivers food to wherever you live. Is that true?



Not quite. Not everywhere will deliver to all areas. The chains have numerous branches so you get deliveries from the nearest branch and there are individual restaurants across town that will deliver locally.

There is also Room Service from where you can usually get delivereies from higher end restaurants to most areas, but at a price.

Bear in mind that from one side of Dubai to the other is some 45 kilometres.


-


----------

